# How to make a partition on second harddrive for putting files in?



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm running out of space to put my stuff on my ubuntu partition, however I'm only using half my second hard drive.  Is there a specific way I have to do that?
I just want a partition on my second hard drive that I can access through ubuntu.

I already tried doing it through gparted, but failed.  Well failed at not being allowed to move files to and fro the partition.


----------



## Farry (Oct 9, 2011)

Partition then format.

Google search on something like "partitioning and formatting second hard drive in linux"

Note that older guides will give a device identifier of /dev/hdb for the second drive instead of the more recent /dev/sdb


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

Farry said:


> Partition then format.
> 
> Google search on something like "partitioning and formatting second hard drive in linux"
> 
> Note that older guides will give a device identifier of /dev/hdb for the second drive instead of the more recent /dev/sdb


Uh.. The tutorials are explaining it in programmer language.
Doesn't 
	
	



```
sudo fdisk -l
```
 erase a hard drive though :/


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Uh.. The tutorials are explaining it in programmer language.
> Doesn't
> 
> 
> ...



No, it lists the partitions on the disk. I can't really tell exactly what it is you're trying to do. Is there un-partitioned space on the second drive or are you trying to shrink an existing partition and add a second one?

How did gparted fail?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> No, it lists the partitions on the disk. I can't really tell exactly what it is you're trying to do. Is there un-partitioned space on the second drive or are you trying to shrink an existing partition and add a second one?
> 
> How did gparted fail?


There's unpartitioned space on my second drive and when I created another partition it said, "could not move files, you do not have permission".


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There's unpartitioned space on my second drive and when I created another partition it said, "could not move files, you do not have permission".



Maybe it was still owned by root or something. 

try:
sudo chown cannonfodder /wherever-your-partition-is-mounted


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

My face when reading this thread.

If you need to move files over (Which I don't know why gparted would want to, unless you told it to resize a partition?), and you're having permissions issues, then you need to drop to a terminal and su to root.


```
su -
gparted
```

No offense, CF, but I'm starting to think Linux might not be for you. Making and maintaining  partitions is the basic basic stuff.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 10, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> No offense, CF, but I'm starting to think Linux might not be for you. Making and maintaining  partitions is the basic basic stuff.



I've been trying to figure this out myself as well.  CF seems to not do anything on a computer that Linux offers better functionallity so all she gets for it is a headache.  That said, her Windows 7 related threads arn't much better.  Maybe she should buy an electric typewriter instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I've been trying to figure this out myself as  well.  CF seems to not do anything on a computer that Linux offers  better functionallity so all she gets for it is a headache.  That said,  her Windows 7 related threads arn't much better.  Maybe she should buy  an electric typewriter instead.


I'm not I.T., seriously do you expect that just cause someone is a furry they automatically are I.T.?  I'll put it in a way you can understand- http://www.collectedcurios.com/SA_0097_small.jpg
And  secondly windows 7 runs like shit on my computer, the only reason I  ever use it for programs that refuse to work on my linux partition, and  it's been ages since I've used windows so it's foreign to me now.
And  thirdly how the hell would you expect to make me change OS, you're well  over a thousand miles away.

And fourth I figured it out, it was just a fuckup gparted made while creating the partition, all I did was reformat the partition and now works fine.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not I.T., seriously do you expect that just cause someone is a furry they automatically are I.T.?  I'll put it in a way you can understand- http://www.collectedcurios.com/SA_0097_small.jpg
> And  secondly windows 7 runs like shit on my computer, the only reason I  ever use it for programs that refuse to work on my linux partition, and  it's been ages since I've used windows so it's foreign to me now.
> And  thirdly how the hell would you expect to make me change OS, you're well  over a thousand miles away.
> 
> And fourth I figured it out, it was just a fuckup gparted made while creating the partition, all I did was reformat the partition and now works fine.



Your computer would have to be complete ass for Windows 7 to perform like garbage.

Glad to hear you got your partition stuff figured out, but I stand by my earlier statement. As much as Mark Shuttleworth thinks he can dictate that "UBUNTU IS FOR THE MASSES", it remains a hobby for most folks. Mainstream linux users have a need or a niche to fill that they just can't find with Windows. Everytime I ask someone, it's because Linux 'did something' for them, not that it was inherently better.

Judging by your threads, you're only getting misery out of this ubuntu install. I recommend Fuduntu.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Your computer would have to be complete ass for Windows 7 to perform like garbage.


I built it out of garbage.
It's okay performance wise, but I haven't had enough money to upgrade it's hardware and have been doing so slowly.


----------



## Farry (Oct 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I built it out of garbage. It's okay performance wise, but I haven't had enough money to upgrade it's hardware and have been doing so slowly.


That's cool. Not wanting to line Steve Ballmer's pockets with your cash _is_ a good reason to use Linux.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Farry said:


> That's cool. Not wanting to line Steve Ballmer's pockets with your cash _is_ a good reason to use Linux.



Or let's also not forget about the Windows Developer teams too! We certainly don't want to line their pockets for all their hard work! 

It burns my ass when I hear folks say that bullshit. Steve Ballmer is filthy fucking rich as is without your single purchase. Microsoft has it's mitts in most everything you can think of technology wise. And the decision to use an OS based soley off "Well, I don't want to pay them!" is retarded at best.

You use an OS because you have use for it. Not for ideological reasons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Or let's also not forget about the Windows Developer teams too! We certainly don't want to line their pockets for all their hard work!
> 
> It burns my ass when I hear folks say that bullshit. Steve Ballmer is filthy fucking rich as is without your single purchase. Microsoft has it's mitts in most everything you can think of technology wise. And the decision to use an OS based soley off "Well, I don't want to pay them!" is retarded at best.
> 
> You use an OS because you have use for it. Not for ideological reasons.


Reason why I use Linux is that, before I built my desktop, my laptop ran vista and decided to migrate to another OS.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Reason why I use Linux is that, before I built my desktop, my laptop ran vista and decided to migrate to another OS.



Since you've said your PC is a crap sandwich, I'd recommend a Tiny 7 install for your dual boot, but I won't. I've seen so many issues with Tiny 7 that it's absolutely astounding. TinyXP was so much better.

The "Tiny" versions of XP and 7 are projects where copies of XP and 7 are so utterly stripped down that you get a blazing fast machine. But some things may not work right because the underlying systems to support them are not there.


----------



## Farry (Oct 11, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Or let's also not forget about the Windows Developer teams too! We certainly don't want to line their pockets for all their hard work!
> 
> It burns my ass when I hear folks say that bullshit. Steve Ballmer is filthy fucking rich as is without your single purchase. Microsoft has it's mitts in most everything you can think of technology wise. And the decision to use an OS based soley off "Well, I don't want to pay them!" is retarded at best.
> 
> You use an OS because you have use for it. Not for ideological reasons.


Ideology is retarded? And f-bomb loaded bombast doesn't look even a little bit retarded, of course.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 11, 2011)

The point is, CannonFodder barey knows how to use a computer and using Linux isn't making things any easier.  CF makes a slew of posts here asking for technical help when she wouldn't be asking these questions if she just used Windows.  She's not gaining anything through the use of Linux but losing.


----------



## Farry (Oct 11, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...barey knows how to use a computer...


but built her own computer, installed Linux, got it working, has now fixed the previously mentioned problem. She seemed to have a reluctance to use the command-line, which is arguably "not the Linux way", but still...


----------



## Onnes (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone has to start somewhere. Just because someone doesn't start out with any sort of Linux proficiency doesn't mean they should concede defeat. Just taking the time to get the thing up and running shows at least some desire to stick with it actually learn how to manage a Linux system.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 11, 2011)

Farry said:


> but built her own computer, installed Linux, got it working, has now fixed the previously mentioned problem. She seemed to have a reluctance to use the command-line, which is arguably "not the Linux way", but still...



You should go and look at some of her older posts.  She once needed like two weeks of endless help just trying to connect to her wireless network. |:


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> The point is, CannonFodder barey knows how to use a computer and using Linux isn't making things any easier.  CF makes a slew of posts here asking for technical help when she wouldn't be asking these questions if she just used Windows.  She's not gaining anything through the use of Linux but losing.


 Probably the main reason why I have to come and ask help regularly is because I put my computer through it's passes, if I was a regular consumer who's level of computer use falls solely on using facebook I would never have to come on and ask.


Onnes said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere. Just because someone doesn't start out with any sort of Linux proficiency doesn't mean they should concede defeat. Just taking the time to get the thing up and running shows at least some desire to stick with it actually learn how to manage a Linux system.


I hate how Ashley doesn't understand this, I'm not a computer major and yet I'm putting effort into learning how to operate the system.  Like with this latest error it wouldn't let me move files inbetween partitions, edit it, move, check the partition for errors, change the permissions even in root, or anything you would think at the top of your head, even the advice give on the thread didn't work.  In the end I used a live usb to reformat the partition.


AshleyAshes said:


> You should go and look at some of her older  posts.  She once needed like two weeks of endless help just trying to  connect to her wireless network. |:


That was a pain in the ass, and I still don't know what the hell was wrong with it.  So just reinstalled in the end.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Farry said:


> Ideology is retarded? And f-bomb loaded bombast doesn't look even a little bit retarded, of course.



Please lrn2read before replying. Ideology is not retarded, but _using an OS strictly because of Ideology is._



Onnes said:


> Everyone  has to start somewhere. Just because someone doesn't start out with any  sort of Linux proficiency doesn't mean they should concede defeat. Just  taking the time to get the thing up and running shows at least some  desire to stick with it actually learn how to manage a Linux  system.



Oh, I agree. We all have to start somewhere. My  initial objection came from the fact that CF seems to not be getting  anything out of using Linux. It seems like it's a complete headache for  her.



AshleyAshes said:


> You should go and look at some of  her older posts.  She once needed like two weeks of endless help just  trying to connect to her wireless network. |:



Now, I will  say that particular incident is understandable given how Linux is with  wireless networking. Even if it is better than several years ago, it  still can't quite get some things right; especially when dealing with  esoteric wifi cards. Roll with Atheros, if you want awesome Linux  support.


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Oh, I agree. We all have to start somewhere. My  initial objection came from the fact that CF seems to not be getting  anything out of using Linux. It seems like it's a complete headache for  her.



You know, at the moment you sound like a kid with a single-player game, who's reluctantly giving their friend a go and then snapping it back because they weren't as good as you first-time round. Ease up? Asking for help doesn't make someone incompetent, and the desire to improve understanding is far more useful than a conceited sense of self.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> You know, at the moment you sound like a kid with a single-player game, who's reluctantly giving their friend a go and then snapping it back because they weren't as good as you first-time round. Ease up? Asking for help doesn't make someone incompetent, and the desire to improve understanding is far more useful than a conceited sense of self.



I wasn't trying to be harsh to CF. I just wondered if Linux was right for her. If ya look up, I even said that I was glad she figured it out. I spent several posts in her wifi thread trying to help her out. I was just wondering if it was worth it for all the issues she seems to have.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I hate how Ashley doesn't understand this, I'm not a computer major and yet I'm putting effort into learning how to operate the system.  Like with this latest error it wouldn't let me move files inbetween partitions, edit it, move, check the partition for errors, change the permissions even in root, or anything you would think at the top of your head, even the advice give on the thread didn't work.  In the end I used a live usb to reformat the partition.



I don't expect you to be a computer major, the issue is, you seem to be trying to be one.  Like that thread, where you wanted to run Valve games in Linux.  The best answer was 'Run it from Windows'.  Everything you want to do on a computer would be 10x easier to do on Windows instead of Linux.  *Especially* playing video games.  Do you even do anything more demanding than video games on your PC, or is it just word processing and internet browsing?  Actually, check that, it seems the most complicated thing you do on that PC is try to run Linux on it for the sake of trying to run Linux on it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't expect you to be a computer major, the issue is, you seem to be trying to be one.  Like that thread, where you wanted to run Valve games in Linux.  The best answer was 'Run it from Windows'.  Everything you want to do on a computer would be 10x easier to do on Windows instead of Linux.  *Especially* playing video games.  Do you even do anything more demanding than video games on your PC, or is it just word processing and internet browsing?  Actually, check that, it seems the most complicated thing you do on that PC is try to run Linux on it for the sake of trying to run Linux on it.


I didn't even have a windows partition back then, I didn't own a copy of windows for my desktop.
I do infact use linux for other things than video games, it's just that I'm actually used to those programs and don't need support for them.  The only real questions I would have towards those is, "now what was that shortcut hotkey again?"


Sai_Wolf said:


> I wasn't trying to be harsh to CF. I just wondered if Linux was right for her. If ya look up, I even said that I was glad she figured it out. I spent several posts in her wifi thread trying to help her out. I was just wondering if it was worth it for all the issues she seems to have.


In the end the only answer to the wifi question was that 10.04/10.10 hated my wireless card.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 11, 2011)

locked


----------

